# French GT3 Championship: Successful Premiere for Sainteloc



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In its first race with the Audi R8 LMS Team Sainteloc was immediately the best Audi squad. Christophe Bouchut and Wilfried Mérafina clinched fourth and fifth place at the season opener of the French GT Championship at Nogaro on Easter weekend for the team that receives technical support by Phoenix Racing. This year, the French GT Championship is exclusively open to GT3 vehicles for the first time. 29 sports cars, including five Audi R8 LMS, competed at Nogaro.


----------

